# ¿alguien esta usando plasma en gentoo?

## papu

es simplemente una pregunta para encontrar gente aquí o bien  a traves del irc de gentoo-es

ya que yo lo tengo puesto y me esta dando problemas con las autorizaciones de usuario y aplicaciones que solo se inician en modo su(smplayer, qbittorrent, transmission ....)

y fallos del ratón bastante molestos cuando le da el punto, por lo demas parece ir "bien"

saludos,  :Smile: 

----------

## natrix

Hola papu:

Yo use KF5 por un tiempo y volví a KDE4 esperando que madure un poco más. Y también tuve muchos problemas, pero la mayoría era porque algunas cosas tenía que instalarlos aparte y no se instalaban todo junto como con KDE4. Para darte un ejemplo, me fallaba la configuración del teclado, y la causa era que KF5 no me había instalado "setxkbmap" y así con varias cosas más que ya no recuerdo.

Ojala te sirva de algo y no te desanime.

----------

## papu

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Hola papu:
> 
> Yo use KF5 por un tiempo y volví a KDE4 esperando que madure un poco más. Y también tuve muchos problemas, pero la mayoría era porque algunas cosas tenía que instalarlos aparte y no se instalaban todo junto como con KDE4. Para darte un ejemplo, me fallaba la configuración del teclado, y la causa era que KF5 no me había instalado "setxkbmap" y así con varias cosas más que ya no recuerdo.
> 
> Ojala te sirva de algo y no te desanime.

 

yo lo he puesto hace unos días con un update desde kde4, aun me pide  el kde-base/kdelibs:4 lo cual implica B  entre aplicaciones aunque he conseguito evitar la mayoria , al parecer el soporte consolekit no va demasiado fino por lo que veo o incluso no le dan soporte en algunas aplicaciones( yo uso openrc y no quiero systemb) , persiste el problema de que no inician ciertas aplicaciones en modo usuario...lo del ratón me dado cuenta que sea quizás culpa del ratón en windows me dado cuenta que tambien tontea, ciertamente hay fallos molestos a nivel de configuración de paneles, idioma a medias... .

Ell sistema aun mantiene  la USE qt3support  es alucinante... la cosa es que voy mejorando eso si usando apps 9999 aunque ya van pasandose a 15.08.0 poco a poco.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *papu wrote:*   

>  *natrix wrote:*   Hola papu:
> 
> Yo use KF5 por un tiempo y volví a KDE4 esperando que madure un poco más. Y también tuve muchos problemas, pero la mayoría era porque algunas cosas tenía que instalarlos aparte y no se instalaban todo junto como con KDE4. Para darte un ejemplo, me fallaba la configuración del teclado, y la causa era que KF5 no me había instalado "setxkbmap" y así con varias cosas más que ya no recuerdo.
> 
> Ojala te sirva de algo y no te desanime. 
> ...

 

vivi las 2 migraciones de kde, la de kde2 a kde3 y la de kde3 a kde4, en las dos trate de probar lo ultimo, y siempre me paso lo mismo, termine usando la pc a medias hasta que se llevo la nueva version a la rama testing al menos... el primer cambio me toco usando debian

Esta vez voy a esperar a que se llegue a algo estable y funcional.

Trabajo todos los dias en la pc y realmente no tengo el tiempo que tenia hace unos años cuando probe kde4 desde la version 4.04 si no me equivoco...

----------

## papu

hay que joderse el ratón logitch g400 ya me falla en los boton izquierdo y justo acaba de pasar la garantía...joder me compre uno peensando me duraira como el mx700 que tengo hace 10 años  que uso como mando a distancia al ser inalambrico.., el mando de xbox 360 que compre hace el mismo tiempo  tb falla , estoy harto todo actualmente es una estafa xD, de todas formas ha sido en linux que me he dado cuenta antes que en win que fallaba almenos algo a favor del cambio a plasma.

volviendo al tema del post... yo siempre he usado sofware rolling release, me parece la mejor formula, ciertamente plasma supongo estará aun bastante verde pero en otras distros ya hay binarios yo solo he probado la de kde con un live.

el problema radica en gentoo con un update de este calibre que hay que pasarse mucho tiempo calibrando otra vez el sistema para que quede limpio aunque bueno en mi caso es por lo que uso gentoo para trastearlo todo a mi manera cosa que no podría hacer con paquetes estables lógicamente.

https://tinyurl.com/ohflc8g

bueno a ver si hay alguien que lo tenga puesto  ando por el irc también   :Smile: 

----------

## papu

 *papu wrote:*   

> es simplemente una pregunta para encontrar gente aquí o bien  a traves del irc de gentoo-es
> 
> ya que yo lo tengo puesto y me esta dando problemas con las autorizaciones de usuario y aplicaciones que solo se inician en modo su(smplayer, qbittorrent, transmission ....)
> 
> y fallos del ratón bastante molestos cuando le da el punto, por lo demas parece ir "bien"
> ...

 

bueno hoy se ha actualizado el kde-frameworks a 5.14.0 y esos problemas de momento parece han desaparecido, además el dolphin ya no se cierra al realizar acciones mediante el boton derecho del ratón como me estaba ocurriendo hasta hoy...bien bien vamos avanzando  :Smile: 

----------

## brutico

Y a mí me va perfecto desde la segunda actualizacion 5.2 no he tenido ni un cierre ni nada raro.

----------

## papu

 *brutico wrote:*   

> Y a mí me va perfecto desde la segunda actualizacion 5.2 no he tenido ni un cierre ni nada raro.

 

quer version de opengl te deja poner como maximo el kde?  yo debería poder usar la 4.1 pero no me permite mas de 3.1

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1028806-highlight-.html

----------

